# CSUSA Quickie Group Buy for Kits and More



## sbell111 (Sep 16, 2009)

*CSUSA Quickie Group Buy for Kits and More - CLOSED*

CLOSED

This is a somewhat “quickie” Craft Supplies USA group buy.  The purpose of this group buy is to allow people to benefit from CSUSA’s quantity discount on pen kits while still ordering whatever supplies and other stuff that they need.  

I hope to end this buy at 5pm (Central) on Monday 9/21, although I will accept orders right up to the point where I post that it is closed.  Since there has just been a pen-only buy that just closed, it is possible that we won’t have so many people participating that we might keep the buy open for an extra day or so to allow us to have enough kits for the discount or to have a large enough order to get free shipping from CSUSA.  I will not delay the group buy to get a minimum number of Apprentice kits.  

I’ve created an excel file with the product numbers, descriptions and group buy prices of all of their pen/pencil kits and accessories.  You can download the spreadsheet from this post. To use it for ordering just fill in the quantity you want and it will total. I prefer that you use the spreadsheet, but if you don’t want or are unable to use it, you can just include the information in an email or even post it to this thread, but in either case you must provide the CSUSA product numbers.  If you want to order something that isn’t on the menu, let me know and I’ll help you work out your cost.

You will note that the spreadsheet doesn’t calculate a discount for Apprentice kits.  This is because I don’t have a clue whether we will get one.  If we get a discount on these, I will refund the difference to you.

Since this is a ‘quickie’ group buy, I will need all payments to be made via PayPal.  If you are using PayPal, the fee is 3% plus $0.30. The PayPal fee is on the spreadsheet.  If you are not using the spreadsheet please make sure you add the fee. In all cases, please submit your orders and wait for my response/confirmation before paying. Any excess funds will be donated to IAP with the exception of  shipping-related saving, which will be refunded through PayPal, as explained below.

International orders will be accepted, shipping will be different. Send your international orders and I’ll respond with an estimate for PayPal and shipping and then send your payment. 

Shipments will be made by USPS flat rate packages. Up to 25 medium sized pen kits will fit into the smallest flat rate box which will cost $5.00 to ship. Approximately 20 Jr. Gent size pens will fit in a $5 flat rate box. If your order is for more than that, the next size box will cost $10.40 and it will easily hold 100 pen kits. The spreadsheet calculates the shipping at $5.00, if you are ordering more than will fit in a small box, please change the shipping to $10.40.  If I can pack the order into a smaller non-flat rate box that will cost less to ship, I’ll refund the difference to you.

Insurance is available, if desired.  I do not require that you pay for Insurance. But I also do not want to be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. The domestic shipping charges are in a table at the bottom of the spreadsheet.  If you want insurance, simply choose the amount that corresponds to the spreadsheet’s subtotal.

I have made a stock status check and everything is in stock as of the day of this posting. It is possible that there will be sellouts before the group buy is placed. If there are backorders, I’m willing to accept late deliveries and ship any missing items when I receive them (you will have to pay for shipping twice or wait for all of the items arrive before shipping). If the items you ordered are backordered I will let you know as soon as I know. I’ll also cancel the backordered items and refund your money if you would like.

You must comply with all of the forum requirements for group buys; specifically you must provide your name, screen name, email, name on PayPal account, snail mail address and business name if you are having it sent to your business.

While I did try to ensure that the info on my spreadsheet is accurate, there’s a fair chance that I screwed up somewhere.  Please let me know if you find any errors.

Finally, thank you to all previous group buy managers who I have stolen ideas (and verbiage) from.

Note:  Spreadsheet corrected to include insurance in total as of 9:30A 9/16.


I have received orders and payment from the following:

TomW    paid
foneman    paid
Russianwolf    paid
stolicky    paid
Monty    paid
chris99210    paid
RDH79    paid
VisExp    paid
jdmyers   paid
dennisg    paid
hjdiamond2   paid
Youthministerdan    paid
gad5264    paid
SRB    paid
skywizzard   paid
1nfinity    paid
Chris Bar    paid
handplane   paid
panini   paid
JAB1   paid
MesquiteMan    paid
Hogdriver    paid


If anyone has submitted an order or paid and I haven't referenced it above, please contact me.

9/22
I didn't submit the order last night.  I entered it all before I realized that they didn't accept PayPal.  Normally, this wouldn't be a problem as I would just submit the order using personal funds that I would get back when the paypal transfer went through, but that's not possible this time.  Getting the house ready for a baby has sucked my bank account pretty dry.  Therefore, I will have to wait a few days for the paypal transfer to go through before I can submit the order.

9/23
The transfer has gone through, so I will submit the order today.


----------



## TomW (Sep 16, 2009)

Steve,

Thanks for doing this. Here is my spreadsheet. Please send Paypal info.

Tom


----------



## foneman (Sep 16, 2009)

*my order*

Steve,
Thank you for doing this. Here is my order. Please send a PM verifying the total so I can pay with Paypal. 
John S


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 16, 2009)

That was fast.

I noticed when I was going over your purchases that my spreadsheet wasn't adding the insurance amount into the final total.  

I'm PMing the correct totals to you and the spreadsheet has been corrected.


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 16, 2009)

here's mine....


----------



## stolicky (Sep 16, 2009)

Cool.  I'll add ten or so to the quantity.

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Chasper (Sep 16, 2009)

The discount policy for Apprentice kits is that you have to buy 50+ of an item to get the discount.  25 each of two items, (or 49 each of ten items for that matter) won't get you any discount at all.  

As it turns out about 15-18 pens will fill up a small flat rate box.  The full size pens, Statesman, Lotus, etc, come in a box.  One boxed full size pen and 3-4 bagged pens are all that will fit into a small box.  (I've spend the day packing pens into shipping boxes)


----------



## Monty (Sep 16, 2009)

Here's my list.


----------



## chris99210 (Sep 17, 2009)

Steve,
Thanks for taking this on.  Here's my spreadsheet.  Please PM me with the paypal total as I leave for vacation on Saturday and won't have email access for a while after that.
Chris


----------



## RDH79 (Sep 17, 2009)

Here is my order Sent PP info Thanks for doing this buy  Rich


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 17, 2009)

Chasper said:


> The discount policy for Apprentice kits is that you have to buy 50+ of an item to get the discount.  25 each of two items, (or 49 each of ten items for that matter) won't get you any discount at all.
> 
> As it turns out about 15-18 pens will fill up a small flat rate box.  The full size pens, Statesman, Lotus, etc, come in a box.  One boxed full size pen and 3-4 bagged pens are all that will fit into a small box.  (I've spend the day packing pens into shipping boxes)


Thanks for clarifying how many kits will fit into the boxes.

I built the spreadsheet to assume that we wouldn't get a discount on any apprentice kits.  If we end up getting one, I'll simply refund the difference back to the affected group members.


----------



## VisExp (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for running this Steve.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 19, 2009)

Steve,

I need 35-40 Jr. Statesman postable in black ti but I need them quick.  Where are you on the totals to get the discount and do you anticipate having to hold this open longer than your stated date above?  I need my kits ASAP so I may have to go it alone if you think you will not be ordering as stated.  Please let me know ASAP.  Thanks!


----------



## jdmyers4 (Sep 19, 2009)

Steve,

thanks for doing this, Steve!  Attached is my order.


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 19, 2009)

MesquiteMan said:


> Steve,
> 
> I need 35-40 Jr. Statesman postable in black ti but I need them quick.  Where are you on the totals to get the discount and do you anticipate having to hold this open longer than your stated date above?  I need my kits ASAP so I may have to go it alone if you think you will not be ordering as stated.  Please let me know ASAP.  Thanks!


If you order, I know that we will be fine on our numbers (and total).  The group buy will close on time.

For those couple of people who have posted their order or emailed me since yesterday afternoon, I have been out-of-pocket today but will PM you your totals and my paypal info tomorrow morning.

Thanks.


----------



## dennisg (Sep 20, 2009)

Steve, thanks for offering this buy. My order is attached.


----------



## hjdiamond2 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Quick Group Buy Order*

Steve Here is my order and thanks for doing this. Harry


----------



## gad5264 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here's mine for the group buy.

I am also sending you a PM with a question.


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Sep 20, 2009)

*Group buy*

Thanks


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here's the spreadsheet with the grand piano inlay kit added, as requested.


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 20, 2009)

This is just a reminder that if you paid five dollars for shipping and I can't fit all of you items into the small flat rate box, I will contact you prior to shipping so you can pay the difference.  If you paid the larger amount and I can ship it to you for cheaper, I'll refund the difference to you.


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 20, 2009)

Just to let you know, this buy is large enough to receive the maximum discount.  Therefore, it will not be extended.  I will close it tomorrow around 5pm and submit the order at that time.  I would appreciate it if everyone could get their payment to me by that time as I can't really afford to 'float' payment for anyone (baby on the way and all that).

Thanks.


----------



## Steve Busey (Sep 20, 2009)

Here's a quick one...

View attachment SRB- Craft Supplies Group Quick Buy.xls

Will PP Monday...

(let me know if you can see my file - maybe I'm not attaching it right?)


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 20, 2009)

The spreadsheet came across fine, but I don't have time to confirm your amounts as I am walking out of the house.  I'll try to get it done later this evening.


----------



## skywizzard (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Steve,
Better late than never...

Please PM with paypal info.  I will pay immediately.

Wendell


----------



## 1nfinity (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for offering this CUSA group buy.  Spreadsheet is attached.  Please PM PayPal information.


----------



## Chris Bar (Sep 21, 2009)

Hope this works. Send me a PM and let me know what to do next with PP.


----------



## handplane (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry I'm coming in so late on this.  I was waiting to confirm a customer order first.  Here is my list.


----------



## panini (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Steve, I hope I'm not late. Thanks


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 21, 2009)

panini said:


> Hi Steve, I hope I'm not late. Thanks


There's still plenty of time.

I'm not closing it down to orders until 5pm (Central).


----------



## JAB1 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Group buy*

Hi Steve......here is my list....let me know total and PayPal info...thanks for doing this...Allan


pen_group_list(1).xls


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 21, 2009)

Here is my order.  Thanks!


----------



## Hogdriver (Sep 21, 2009)

In under the wire... Here's my order. Thanks, Steve!


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 30, 2009)

The big box o' stuff has arrived.  I'll be going through it this evening and tomorrow.


----------



## sbell111 (Oct 2, 2009)

All but two of the boxes have either gone out or will go out today.  The last two either require additional postage or include out-of-stock items and I need guidance as to whether you need me to wait before shipping to save postage or ship now.

If you haven't gotten a PM from me, your goods are on the way.


----------



## TomW (Oct 2, 2009)

Steve,

Outstanding... Thanks
Tom


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 4, 2009)

Steve,  I got my goodies today.  Thanks for helping me save some money and for the super fast turnaround time!  Check your e-mail for a Gift Certificate to TurnTex.com to thank you for your hard work!

Curtis


----------



## RDH79 (Oct 5, 2009)

Got mine today. Thanks for doing the group buy.  Rich H


----------



## Monty (Oct 5, 2009)

MesquiteMan said:


> Steve,  I got my goodies today.  Thanks for helping me save some money and for the super fast turnaround time!  Check your e-mail for a Gift Certificate to TurnTex.com to thank you for your hard work!
> 
> Curtis


Since when did USPS start delivering on Sunday?????


----------



## jdmyers4 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Steve,

my items came today.  Everything accounted for.  Having conducted one of these group buys last year, I KNOW how much work it is.  Thank you!

John


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 5, 2009)

Got mine today, Thanks Steve!!!


----------



## Monty (Oct 5, 2009)

Received mine today also. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## 1nfinity (Oct 6, 2009)

Steve,
Hello.  I received shipment today.  Thanks for quick turnaround, good packing, and your efforts in putting this group buy together.


----------



## Steve Busey (Oct 6, 2009)

All is in order - thanks Steve!


----------



## foneman (Oct 6, 2009)

Steve, I got mine today. Thanks for doing this!!
john


----------



## stolicky (Oct 6, 2009)

Got mine yesterday.

Thank you for doing this, and good luck on the birth of your child.  It is an amazing event!


----------



## gad5264 (Oct 6, 2009)

Got mine yesterday, sorted and separated and all are accounted for.

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Hogdriver (Oct 7, 2009)

Received package #1 today.  Thanks for putting this together, Steve!


----------

